# NBD - Big Tasty Bass x 7 (56k: Prepare to Cry Edition)



## Metal_Webb (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, I went and got that Ibanez BTB 7 for my birthday/finishing uni. Was planning to pay it off over a couple of payments but I wanted it now  Pics first, words later.





































The mono-rail bridge was an excellent choice by Ibanez for this many strings. There's virtually no resonance across strings from what I can hear, something which is a big issue with my Schecter 8.






Another shot of the front of the body. The difference between the colouration of the walnut top is really obvious here as is the cutaway. I personally love it as it adds character to the instrument, plus it looks as if the maple for the body is lighter on that side as well.






The transition from the fretboard to the body. It's been really well done, the gloss coating has been applied to the edges of the neck and the paint line is super tidy.






The coolest inlay dot on it. Ended up looking like a Yin-Yang symbol entirely by coincidence.






This is the only thing I could find wrong with the bass (barring some slight tarnishing on the hardware and the strings being a little dead). A slightly sloppily cut nut is something easy to deal with 

Well, this bass. The pups sound brilliant. The active EQ in it lets you run it from a smooth, round tone through to a throaty, clanky fart if that's your thing . The high strings sound as good as the low end (that'll be better when I get a set of Kallium string on there though). The high end is really clear but distinctly different sounding from a guitar. 

The neck, though wider than a highway, is super easy to play on due to how bloody thin it is. I had no problems reaching my hand around at either end of the neck. The only fret I can't reach is the 23rd of the B string, but that's a non-issue. The cutaway's really do give incredible access up at the top end of the instrument. The neck carve is also really well done, you just want to put your hand there. Easily the best instrument I have played and owned to date.

The bass looks brilliant as well. There's a difference in colour between the woods of both wings, the smaller one being lighter for some reason. I personally think it looks awesome. There's also a super thin veneer of something (maybe bubinga?) beneath the walnut cap and next to the neck block which adds definition to the edge of the carve. The neck woods are straight, clean looking and have perfect colouration down the whole piece. The fretboard rosewood has a nice grain pattern and colouring throughout.

Best thing of all is the fact that I got this at a crazy discount. RRP was $1800, I paid no-where near that even with a new strap and gig-bag. Also fellow Novocastrains, turns out there was a *second* one of these basses at Musos corner. I grabbed this one, which was the display model, as I preferred how the woods looked and the slight tarnishing didn't bother me. If you go in there, talk to Josh B. and say I sent you, they'll look after you 

So very happy with this purchase, now I just need to work out how the .... to use this many strings on a bass 


tl:dr 10/7, would slap again.


----------



## bcolville (Mar 16, 2014)

These things are so sick! Glad to see you jump on it after people convincing you on your previous thread


----------



## 7stg (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweet, BTB7's are great basses.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 17, 2014)

I cried and came. Awesome Bass bro!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats dude that thing is absolutley amazing!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 17, 2014)

I want a fretless one of these SO bad... Sadly it doesn't exist.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks fellas! I need to mess about with my POD to get some new bass tones that work with this thing, nowhere near the same as through a .... off big Ampeg head . Plus, I need some new Kalium strings and to give the thing a setup, the old Elixr's are a bit too loose and clanky for my taste.




Konfyouzd said:


> I want a fretless one of these SO bad... Sadly it doesn't exist.



Soldering Iron + a pair of Pincers + a dash of bravery?





I kid, that's beyond bravery.


----------



## NickS (Mar 18, 2014)

HNBD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've got the 5 stringer but with a maple board. Enjoy


----------



## TraE (Mar 18, 2014)

Dat top doe


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn I love these. Once again I'm tempted to sell off my GTBD-7 to buy one, solely based on looks.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 21, 2014)

I went in like 1-2 weeks ago and saw that hanging on the wall in that studio room, only to see you post photos of it on facebook a few days later 

Nice buy, man!


----------



## amigoz2k (Mar 23, 2014)

congrats. bro I just received mine yesterday and I think it`s too early for me to talk about how beauty it is


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 24, 2014)

amigoz2k said:


> congrats. bro I just received mine yesterday and I think it`s too early for me to talk about how beauty it is



Fixed those links for you mate  Love that top, really nice patterns in that one.


----------



## amigoz2k (Mar 24, 2014)

Metal_Webb said:


> Fixed those links for you mate  Love that top, really nice patterns in that one.


1000 thanks my friend and hope you enjoy that awesome bass 
i don`t adjust the intonation yet ( waiting for my weekend ) but i loved the action and the awesome sounding even with the headphones(i tried it only for one hour )


----------

